# can anyone help



## terrialea (Jul 21, 2009)

can you help me with a problem im trying to find some photos or info aout a 38 special nickle plated with a wood handle long barrell made by rossi or turus. made in 1988 oe 89. my mom had one stolen from her home and she doesnt have any pictures of it. she cant remember if it was a rossi or a turus and we need photos to compare the sport shop is looking for the serial number.


----------



## jlc (Apr 21, 2009)

Unless someone out here has some personal knowledge about the gun your looking for you might want to use these links to contact the manufacturer and describe to them your missing firearm

http://www.taurususa.com/index.cfm?

http://www.rossiusa.com/

Good luck , jlc


----------

